# silly question...



## ame8199 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok Im have never camped, yet. Ive been looking at state parks here in IL and there are alot of them. They are so confusing on how to actually get a site. Do you just go and hope they have a site for you? Some of them allow reservations, but some dont say much for tent campers. 
They list class a,b,c,d and that just confuses me. Some have what they mean, but most dont..

Whats everyones experience with state parks, anyone stayed at some in IL? 

Thanks


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Ame,

I've never camped in Illinois and so someone else may have more information. I would recommend that you select the campground you like and give them a call.

From what I've read it looks like the Class A site have electricity while the Class Bs do not. 

Generally, I know some CGs will have areas set aside for tent campers while others do not. Others will have areas for campers with pets. Some will place restrictions on how long a unit you can have on some sites. I know some CGs will allow you specifically reserve a site but they will have some non-reserve-able sites. Other CGs just let you make a reservation but you will only know the site you will get when you show up. 

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## vonheise (Oct 11, 2009)

I've tent camped in many states, and have never been turned away from a campground when tent camping. On the other hand, on a holiday weekend, I have had to primitive camp in overflow areas which are a bit like a grass parking lot, meaning no restrooms close by, no electric, etc. If you have propane equipment or other form of gas, or a generator with you, then a drive to the restroom/shower is about all the inconvenience you will experience. We tent camped for 40 years, but the wife will not participate anymore, so we have a fifth wheel now with air and bath. Go for it! Get to meet lots of folks and vermin... 
I am new to this Site but if possible, let me know how it went. You can find the sleeping bags and tents and heaters to camp in any weather if you are game... Every state has its campground visitors, but I am originally from Missouri so your's may also be ***** and possums. They will not bother you other than to wake you up rummaging for food, so leave nothing out for them, put it in the car or hang it from a tree, and if you want to throw anything away, put in a secure trashcan or throw it far from your tent.
It's great fun, Ken


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*go find out*

call and make sure they do have tent sites, most all state parks do (very few do not) then just go. i haven't camp in IL but i bet it's like everywhere else, you'll find most you like and a few you don't. sometimes that's part of the fun, not knowing what to expect (one good thing about camping, it's mobile).:thumbup1:

you can also use "google earth", most times you can find the campground and sometimes individual sites to get an idea of what's instore. i've picked my site several times this way. also search "google images" and you might find pictures of the area your looking for. i've found pictures at times that someone posted on some site that gave me a good idea what to expect.


----------



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

I've camped at Kickapoo in Illinois and it's great. We didn't make reservations and just showed up late on a Friday night. We just checked in when we woke up Saturday morning. We went about this time of year and they had plenty of spaces still available. They have mountian bike trails and canoe rentals. However, they only have vault restrooms. Also, I'm not sure about electricity at tent sites. I know we didn't have electricity at ours. Where abouts do you live? Is there anything else you are looking for in a campground?

The Wacky Otter
[email protected]
wackyotter.com - Home


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

yes camping in Ill can be pain you have to reserve your site in advance, but they usually don't accept cards over the phone so you either go to camp host or mail in money with your sites picked out 1st 2nd 3rd choice. this was my first year camping and visited mostly Carlyle and Kincaid both very nice places did two Missouri trips to. there are many nice camp grounds in Ill id love to check out next year but were learning


----------

